# Shemmy's Baernaloth Cycle: Sarkithel fek Parthis, 'The Chronicler' - (Story 9 of 13)



## Shemeska (Jul 21, 2006)

“The more we do to you, the less you believe we're doing it.” – Dr. Joseph Mengele



***​


“How does it feel?”

That was the first question that I asked him.

The man shuddered and jerked where he stood at the edge of the bluff, looking out over the burning landscape below. The city, his city, was in ruin, the vineyards and fields but black squares of ash and smoldering verdant flesh. 

_Cellulose, orange flame, 930 degrees, acrid caramelization of the components of the cellulose is swiftly overrun by their dissociation into organic radicals and finally naught but charcoal, wind from the west fanning the flames higher to a yellow orange glow to finish the process as the sparks turn to flame, turn to fire, turn to smoke and billow up into the mortal’s face_

Continued in full over on Planewalker



This particular Baernaloth was featured in the opening scenes of my 1st storyhour, and this story hopefully illuminates of bit of his personality and his goals. It's in a rather different PoV than I'm used to writing in (it's in 1st person), along with some italicized excerpts from his titular Chronicle in a sort of rolling, meandering, frequently passive voice notation. I'm curious to see if it works or not.


----------

